

Ping Users Top One Million in First 48 Hours - rimantas
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/09/03ping.html

======
moe
You mean "Users" as in "People who signed up to take a look at the hyped new
feature"?

Sorry, but I'll be more curious to see how many people actually _use_ the
service in 6 months from now. The first reviews haven't been exactly
glamorous.

~~~
ghurlman
No, I think he meant spammers.

~~~
benologist
Pretty sure everyone else counts spammers too ... and anything else they need
to reach a newsworthy or investor-friendly figure.

------
agscala
It's all about quality, not quantity. I'm surprised to see Apple jumping into
social music when there's already services like last.fm which already excel
and will be hard to dislodge.

~~~
jstevens85
As long as (Long-Term Increased iTunes Store Revenue due to Ping) >
(Development and Maintenance Costs of Ping), I can't see why it's surprising.
Perhaps you disagree that the above equation will be true for Apple?

~~~
whopa
A half assed service has the possibility of hurting their brand though, as
well as driving people to competitors, e.g.
<http://twitter.com/garrettdimon/status/22824730445>

~~~
Qz
Your link just got me on the free trial... gonna try it out on my droid and
see if it's better than Pandora, and maybe I'll subscribe.

edit: bleh, $5 extra just for mobile? Nevermind.

~~~
whopa
Personally, I think the offline play feature makes it worth it. None of the
other on-demand services seem to charge any less for mobile either, which
makes me think that the labels have put a price floor on mobile access.

~~~
Qz
Oh I did forget about that... although I wish it had some sort of auto
playlist feature that mixes in recommended music... basically I want it to be
Pandora that lets me sometimes choose songs.

------
chanux
Can iTunes users chose to not be ping users?

~~~
sorbus
Yes. You don't have to turn it on, but it shows up in the sidebar regardless.

~~~
etm117
Yes, and that irks me. I can hide almost everything else in that side-bar. But
this is mandatory taking up vertical space on my vertically challenged
(widescreen) monitor. Grrr.

------
jfi
Just like Apple TV, they will figure out how to make this (semi) right ... I
hope.

